# anyone ever gotten preg during their period?



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone ever had unprotected sex during their period (but not other times during the month) and gotten preg? My friend and I were talking about this and now I am wondering if it has ever actually happened to someone.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

well since sperm lasts no more than 5 days - and most people have at least a 6 day luteal phase(LP) (time after ovulation and before menses) ("normal" is 10-12 days) and at least 6 days between menses and ovulation (12-14 days is more normal) and your eggs are only good for a day or so... it's REALLY difficult to imagine that any live sperm would find a viable egg.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I understand how unlikely it is, the friend I was talking with is actually a doctor, but it is possible, so I was curious if folksb here had had that experience. MerryOne - your point about ovulatory bleeding is interesting. I have never had that but the expereince you descrided of bleeding and thinking it was a period makes a lot of sense.


----------



## 2babybees (May 7, 2005)

I did! I was training for a marathon and my periods were unpredictable in length(sometimes only a day or two) and occurance(skipped many months). But I also believed there was no way I could get pregnant because I was "on my period". 9 months later out came ds. My midwife said it was most likely that the periods I was having were not a standard cycle and that I could have been ovulating or something else irregular. I didn't get to do that marathon either but we wouldn't trade ds for anything


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Here's my story, although I've never considered that I got pg 'on my period'.

August 2004 I was charting and using a CPFM to AVOID pg. The one and only time we had sex during the cycle was on cd6 which was the last day of my period (just very light spotting, really). We thought it was a 'safe' day, because in previous cycles I had ovulated anywhere from day 11-14. Well, this cycle I O'd on cd9 (confirmed by both charting and monitor) and my ds2 was conceived.

So, that's one way a person can conceive while having sex during their period.


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

My mom did. Good thing too or I wouldn't be here :LOL


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah, I would think that having sex near the end of your period, plus having a short cycle could possibly equal pregnancy. Those sperm can live for several days, and in some people, that would be enough for an egg to be released. My own cycles are quite short, and we are extra careful (although at my age fertility is waning).


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I haven't, but it would be a real possibility for me.

On average - I bleed for 10-11 days, then ovulate between days 12 & 15.

SO - sex at the end of my bleeding (say, day 10), coupled with early-normal ovulation (say, day 12) could equal pregnancy.

I would think that it's LESS likely to happen, as the blood would help to wash the sperm out, but it would be possible.

Heck - if I remember my grade 6 "health" class, you can get pregnant anytime, if you are even in the same room as a boy


----------



## Nabbe (Sep 27, 2004)

I read somewhere that intercourse, or that is, orgasm, can induce ovioulation. Sadly, i got the article in Norwegian only...


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

I got pregnant with DS on the last day of my period too. We thought we were safe.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I did

My cycle was so screwed up from previous birth control when we were TTC that I figured I might TTC during my period just for the hell of it, and sure enough, DS was conceived.









My mom also conceived during her period, but ended up losing the baby.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to I'm Pregnant...


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

BUT I AM NOT PREG! I am asking a question that concerns general issues of fertility and preg experiences (in the past) and not the expereince of being preg per se.

I think this move is a mistake.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Like others have said "yep can happen"

And it isn't rare either. Lots of ladies bleed longer than 5 days and lots of ladies ovulate before day 14.

A lady at LLL in my old group had two babies this way.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I stopped taking my BCP & a few days later had break through bleeding that was at least as heavy & long lasting as a regular period. I became pregnant during one of the days I was bleeding. I don't know if that counts, but I was surprised!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Perhaps it's better here in Fertility.


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Yep, I agree with some of the pp. I've ovulated a few times on cd9-10, and usually bleed until day 6-7, so intercourse late during menses could definitely result in pregnancy.


----------

